# The Perfect Way To Fix Your Doxa Bezel



## usbzoso (Dec 11, 2010)

I have seen some threads here that talked about how to fix the orange/black paint on Doxa bezel when the paint falls off. Here i present my perfect way to fix it. I call it perfect because:

1. Extremely inexpensive
2. The color match is absolutely perfect and you can't tell difference when compared to the factory paint
3. Extremely easy to do
4. Extremely fast to do

Here is my Doxa bezel before, can you spot it the missing paint?









How about now?









Of course the 9 is missing paint:









Worry not my friends we have the perfect solution. Behold the $6 dollar Elmer's Painters Opaque Acrylic Medium Tip Paint Marker, Color Orange to the rescue. I got this one from amazon.

















Here we go. Just use the tip of the marker to put a generous amount of paint on the bezel. Don't worry about getting it on other number because in about 10-15 seconds you wipe everything off clean with a paper towel.

















You can see that some of the paint got trapped inside the groves on number 9 however its not enough. Onto the second application.

















Looking better. But needs a few more applications.

















After about 5-7 applications which took about 5-7 minutes to complete. I present to you the fixed bezel:









Like new and color match is perfect.









Enjoy this victory wrist shot all you Doxaholics!









Going to get a black marker also for the black parts of the bezel as well. I got the idea on how to do this from the following video of someone painting their Momentum Torpedo bezel, you can see it in action here:


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

looks like it works pretty well, thanks.


----------



## Rowglide (Nov 28, 2014)

off to a craft store I go...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Great tip! Thanks for the heads up....Dave


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well done and a great tip. Thanks for sharing the knowledge.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this very helpful information! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## watchittick (Mar 24, 2014)

Bought a triple pack orange from The Bay for under $10. Thank you for letting us know. I need to get some in black. usbzoso, you are a super star for sharing this among the paranoid Doxa SUB collectors whereby we can wear our watches more often knowing we can fix the peeling paint ourselves at nominal cost.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I have always used Testors paint and a toothpick but this looks even easier. Go ahead and make this a Sticky Doxa forum moderator &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## haoletuna (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks!!!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for this. Never tried Testers paint but will go get some.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

That's awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks usbzoso..practicing on the Sharkie...got the black pen to clean her up as well...I missed the 130 mark...put a bit of paint underscored under 70...about to remove...uber cool mate..Dave


----------



## usbzoso (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking good Dave!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks again usbzoso...when 2 of my kids came home from school, 3rd thing said after "what's for dinner?" "school was okay today I suppose" Sharkie looks great Dad.....all the best mate Dave


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Well shoot, this looks just about perfect. Well done!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

That's MUCH easier than my method, which involves Testor's model paint, a micro brush, and Q-tips and acetone to remove the excess paint once it's dry. You, sir, are a genius!!!


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

Excellent idea!!! This thread needs to be a sticky.

I like my Doxas with their battle scars but that is an excellent idea for repair bezel marker paint. Elegance in simplicity.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Nicely done...solves a common Doxa problem in an easy way!


----------



## bizznatchers (Jan 25, 2009)

thank you for sharing going to order online!


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

I used your method on my 600t Sharky and its holding up well in the pool. Thanks!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Have a 1200T Sharkhunter incoming. This info is very useful. Thanks, USB!!!!!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking forward to trying this. On my last dive trip I lost a ton of bezel orange.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Paco II said:


> Looking forward to trying this. On my last dive trip I lost a ton of bezel orange.


What happens - is it just the saltwater that removes the paint, or from knocks and the like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

No knocks. It is a 750T I acquired, so no knowledge on how it was taking care of previously. But after a few days of diving, I lost a lot of orange, including the big circle at 0. I guess it was the salt ultimately. It doesn't bother me too much. Losing orange from the bezel is something I actually expect to happen with DOXAs. But I am looking forward to trying this. Already have a marker shipping to me.



dinexus said:


> What happens - is it just the saltwater that removes the paint, or from knocks and the like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paco II said:


> No knocks. It is a 750T I acquired, so no knowledge on how it was taking care of previously. But after a few days of diving, I lost a lot of orange, including the big circle at 0. I guess it was the salt ultimately. It doesn't bother me too much. Losing orange from the bezel is something I actually expect to happen with DOXAs. But I am looking forward to trying this. Already have a marker shipping to me.


You are going to be happy with it Paco...usbzoso's solution is phenomenal....Dave


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

My first pass. Going to let things dry and try again in a few days.

Some thoughts:


Filling in the big circle at top is tough. It's going to take a few passes.
Deep scratches will take in the paint. I'm actually not too worried about it. It's far more noticeable in a close up photo then in real life. Plus, I think the paint in the scratches will fall out since they are not *that* deep.
The shallower the number (from dings, rubbing, etc.) will obviously make it harder to take in the paint. 100 is going to need another pass or 3.
All in all, I'm pretty happy. The effort:result ratio is quite good.
I'll be curious to see how well it holds up.

















DaveandStu said:


> You are going to be happy with it Paco...usbzoso's solution is phenomenal....Dave


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

my recent attempt was not very successful: my 600T bezel is pretty worn and the number slots are rounded over and no longer deep enuf to hold a lot of paint. So the clean-off process with the towel tends to wipe most of the paint out from the slot.


----------



## Prime117 (Mar 28, 2014)

I got my paint from Amazon and so far its seems to be working great! Thanks for the advice.

Has anyone tried a method like this to fill in the black on the bracelets of a PVD coated watch. Some of the steel is peeking through my MilShark!


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

Great stuff, works well and the color is spot on. Thank you


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the thread! I think I'm going to try this. It seems finding the black is a bit difficult to find. The orange color I've been able to find almost everywhere. PS this does need to be a Sticky!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Gary, there is a franchise in Australia called Eckersly's that does the black perfectly if you have no joy locating....all the best Dave...


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Gary, there is a franchise in Australia called Eckersly's that does the black perfectly if you have no joy locating....all the best Dave...


Thanks! Do they carry the markers? And of course will they ship to the USA if needed?


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

Breaking in to say that I used this method on my Seaconquerer with a missing black number and it worked like a charm! I got my black paint marker from Amazon... which, of course, ships to the USA.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

What's your approach with the black numbers? How to you wipe off the excess while avoiding the crevices?



George Riemer said:


> Breaking in to say that I used this method on my Seaconquerer with a missing black number and it worked like a charm! I got my black paint marker from Amazon... which, of course, ships to the USA.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

1watchaholic said:


> Thanks! Do they carry the markers? And of course will they ship to the USA if needed?


Hey Gary, sorry I missed this...if you can't get hold of them...pm me ...Dave


----------



## George Riemer (Mar 9, 2008)

Paco II said:


> What's your approach with the black numbers? How to you wipe off the excess while avoiding the crevices?


I approached it exactly the same way as the OP did it with orange. Dab a bit, wait fifteen seconds, wipe with paper towel.

To err on the side of caution, make a very small dab of paint, and wipe it off early if you are concerned. You can always go back and apply another coat, although I had great results with just one.

I'm not normally a DIY type, but as a Doxaholic who's also a little uptight about the bezels, this was too good to pass up.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks! I now have the watch and the paint so if my weekend of sports allows, I'll begin my "DIY" project!


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. With the orange in the outer ring, it was easy to simply swipe out. With the black on the inner ring, I'm concerned about getting into the crevice between the inner and outer rings. That said, I'll probably go for it. The orange turned out so well, why not try the black! 



George Riemer said:


> I approached it exactly the same way as the OP did it with orange. Dab a bit, wait fifteen seconds, wipe with paper towel.
> 
> To err on the side of caution, make a very small dab of paint, and wipe it off early if you are concerned. You can always go back and apply another coat, although I had great results with just one.
> 
> I'm not normally a DIY type, but as a Doxaholic who's also a little uptight about the bezels, this was too good to pass up.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Genius idea. Have some black missing from a Tag bezel, going to order some black.


----------

